# Are Bettas supposed to sleep on the bottom of the aquarium!?



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My HM king I just bought today swims around, then goes and lays down on the gravel in the same spot. But then it's also 1:36Am (Why do I do this to myself? I have to wake up at 6 lol) so maybe he's just sleeping? It's worrying me though, I really like him...


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Probably just sleeping! Mine does this... sometimes he'll wiggle himself into one of the plants to "support" himself and is just really still... sleeping!

So, he's probably a bit worn out from the big move and would really appreciate you not STARING at him! lol Go to sleep and reassess in the morning.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

My guy likes to sleep at the bottom at the edge of the wisteria. I bet your guy was sleeping. Keep in mind it might take your betta a couple of days to settle in. Don't be surprised if he doesn't eat much at first either.

He's stunning!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Canuck Fins said:


> He's stunning!


I agree. I was thinking that if I were to touch your fish I'd feel velvet!  Very pretty!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

LeroyTheBetta said:


> So, he's probably a bit worn out from the big move and would really appreciate you not STARING at him! lol Go to sleep and reassess in the morning.


Yeah, I went to bed right after I posted this lol 


Thanks, glad to know he's just acting normal


----------

